# Comment publier son agenda ical sur internet ?



## super-paul0 (5 Mai 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai besoin de mettre mon agenda ical en ligne pour ma famille.
Existe t'il un autre moyen que imac (je ne veux pas payer 100 par an pour ça)
Merci d'avance.


----------



## raphpascual (5 Mai 2006)

Ici, mais y'a quelques contraintes.
Raph.


----------



## super-paul0 (5 Mai 2006)

euh merci beaucoup
y a rien de plus simple ?


----------



## raphpascual (5 Mai 2006)

Si si bien sur.
.mac


----------



## super-paul0 (5 Mai 2006)

et bien j'ai trouvé gratuit et ça marche...grâce à icalx.com, je peux publier mon agenda en ligne et même le consulter sur un PC avec IE....


----------



## raphpascual (5 Mai 2006)

Sorry.
Je pensais que tu parlais d'une distribution de ton iCal pour d'autres utilisateurs d' iCal.
Un peu comme .mac


----------

